# How often do your kids throw up?



## happyday8598 (Nov 19, 2001)

Owen throws up on average once a month... Sometimes more, sometimes less...

He isn't SICK when he throws up, he just randomly gets sick, then continues on with whatever.

Sometimes it's during the night, sometimes during the day...

Never after any particular food (I've been watching this for a while).

I'm a little concerned, though when I did take him to a doctor a couple of months ago, that once a month wasn't frequent.

What could it BE?! I feel like such an awful mother! I try to keep his immune system up to par, snacking on healthy foods, and taking a vitamin every day, drinking water, getting enough sleep and taking naps. Try not to stress him out with changes in life...

How often does your child get sick?
Should I be worried?

Emily


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Does your family eat meat and dairy products?

Children are a lot more susceptible to food poisoning and I don't think people realize how easy it is to acquire food poisoning from meat and dairy products that are either not cooked long enough, or, more often, are left sitting out too long.

This may not be the cause, at all, but be sure if you're giving him meat that it is thoroughly cooked and served at a hot temperature. Don't leave stuff sitting out. Avoid the deli cases at grocery stores since their stuff tends to spoil quickly

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Chelsea (Dec 22, 2001)

My 4 year old son gets sick about once every two months or so. Usually the pattern goes like this. He wakes in the morning, throws up , sleeps for a few hours, sometimes throws up again, sleeps some more,then wakes up, pronounces himself well, and goes about the rest of the day. Sometimes, it will be an all day thing, other times 2-3 hours start to finish. I haven't been able make any connection with food either. I like to think that he has an extrememly efficient immune system ( he is rarely ever sick in other ways, even colds) and his body disposes of germs in an efficient manner









I have never asked the doctor about it, because the illnesses are usually spread out and quick to come and go.

good luck, if you ever figure it out, please post...

- Chelsea


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Strange, but i was just thinking about this topic a few days ago! A friend of mine has a ds the same age as my ds. He throws up randomly every month or so....due to ear infections stomach aches etc.....nothing in particular. But he got me thinking that my ds has NEVER thrown up. (he'll be 4 in 3 weeks). I was beginning to wonder if my ds is ok b/c he never has!!!!!

I don't know!!!







:


----------



## peacemama (Nov 21, 2001)

Could this be caused by a food allergy? Although you did say it didn't seem connected to any kind of food in particular...could it be that he's engaging in physical activity after eating? Is it possible that the sphincter at the top of the stomach is "looser" in some people than in others, or could it be due to reflux? I had no idea that some children just throw up for no apparent reason. Dd has only thrown up when sick with a stomach virus, and once with an ear infection. And once when she gagged on a big mouthful of spaghetti, yuck. Still, if I were you, I would maybe look into this a little further, just to be sure nothing's wrong.


----------



## gena (Nov 24, 2001)

My ds started throwing up without seeming sick about a year ago (he's 5). Then I noticed he often got very sleepy and sometimes confused after or before he threw up. We finally found out he has a migraine variant that affects children. He never has a headache, just vomits and gets disoriented and sleepy.

I also have a friend who's dd has always thrown up now and then. She had reflux and milk allergies as a baby, and she still seems to have a sensitive stomach. So I guess it depends on whether it's something new or what other symptoms you notice if any. When I was trying to figure out what was going on with ds, I kept a journal of the times he had "spells", what he was doing, what he'd eaten, etc.

Just some thoughts.
Gena


----------



## RasJane (Nov 20, 2001)

My ds has many, many food allergies, some life-threatening. But he also inherited a very sensitive tummy from my dh's family. If he is too tired, he vomits. If he gets too wound up, he vomits. If he gets too hungry before he eats, you guessed it. I have decided I am not going to panic over it--like I used to. It is just him. Like other childhood symptoms, I watch him. If he seems fine, I let it go. I watch, but let it go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deni (Nov 26, 2001)

Leah sometimes randomly throws up from having orange juice with her bagel and cream cheese or other cheesy product. Never any warning. She eats, everything is fine, then WHAMMO - she sleeps or rests and is fine. Never happens more than once every couple of months if that. So now we no not to mix oj with dairy food products.....


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

hmm Sophie is three and has thrown up three times in the past two years...each time when she had eaten a creamy sauce of some kind. like alfredo or something like that.


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2001)

Jadon is almost four, and has had three episodes of throwing-up. Twice in a week, when my milk was gone during pregnancy #2, and I was feeding him solid, heavy food too close to the time he went to sleep. One trip to the naturopath and a remedy fixed that. The other time, I panicked and gave him ipecac, because I thought he'd eaten half a tube of toothpaste (he hadn't, it was just squeezed all over the bottom of the tub, but he told me he ate it.) Lots of motherguilt about that one.

Eli is almost two, and I don't think he has ever thrown up. I can't remember a time, anyway.

My nephew was always gaggy as a toddler, and often threw-up, without cause, similar to what you describe. He got good results from seeing a chiropractor...apparently certain kinds of nerve interference can make a stomach just over sensitive. It would be worth a try to me - the only thing I can't stand more than witnessing someone "being sick" is upchucking myself.


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2001)

I am not pleased to report that as of three this afternoon, Eli has in fact thrown-up - twice.

Why is it that the only time my babies get sick like this is when I have no breastmilk for them?!?!?!!?


----------

